# Power AMC sur OS X (je veux merise...)



## tomswear (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru plusieurs fois ce forum car je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui permet de faire des modèles concectpuels de données, de traitement, de communication  et qui puisse générer des MLD et des MPD. Exactement comme le propose PowerAMC sur Windows.

Quelques messages parlent de Merise, mais dans aucun on parle vraiment d'un logiciel équivalent...merci de votre aide...


----------



## koyot3 (4 Mai 2007)

j'ai cherché aussi des logiciels pour faire ca (schéma relationnels et autres)

jamais trouvé un performant .... 

mais bon faut pas désesperer, t'aura ptete plus de chance que moi ..


----------



## tomswear (4 Mai 2007)

merci pour ta r&#233;ponse rapide. Je retourne &#224; la recherche...


----------



## koyot3 (6 Mai 2007)

préviens moi si tu trouve ...
ca m'intéresse toujours ...


----------



## ToxiK13 (17 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de trouver ArgoUML mais il ne fait que les diagrammes de classe.

Je chercher toujours pour faire les MCD MLD ...


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour de l'UML, Bouml est pas mal. Il ne paie pas de mine, mais fonctionne correctement. Il a plein de fonctionnalités présentes uniquement dans les versions payantes d'ArgoUML et il plante beaucoup moins


----------



## Zeusviper (17 Janvier 2008)

mmm restreindre ArgoUML aux diagrammes de classe est un peu rapide! Il fait des tonnes d'autres choses! (diagramme de séquence, usecase, automates, ....) donc je sais pas ce que tu entends par communication mais je te suggère de regarder plus en détail argouml.

Mais ok pas d'entités-relations, ni MCD,MPD.
Il y a poseidon/apollo, avec un plugin pour eclipse (jamais réussi à l'installer mais déjà utilisé et c'est pas mal).
http://www.gentleware.com
Sinon il y a BOUML : http://bouml.free.fr/, mm genre que argouml, à tester! ;-)


à tout hasard : http://uml.developpez.com/outils/

Sinon, MySQL Workbench (qui reprenait les bases de DBDesigner sous windows) devait pouvoir faire ce genre de choses, et etre multiplateforme mais aucune idée de où on en est.

Bon courage! et n'hésites pas si tu trouves la perle rare!


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2008)

tomswear a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai parcouru plusieurs fois ce forum car je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui permet de faire des modèles concectpuels de données, de traitement, de communication  et qui puisse générer des MLD et des MPD. Exactement comme le propose PowerAMC sur Windows.
> 
> Quelques messages parlent de Merise, mais dans aucun on parle vraiment d'un logiciel équivalent...merci de votre aide...



utilise l UML merise cest franco-francais

-> argouml
-> MacTranslator
-> QuickUML
-> bouml


----------



## Clarusad (26 Novembre 2009)

Rien de bien sympa en somme 
Je cherche toujours...


----------



## grumff (26 Novembre 2009)

Sur que tu trouveras pas windesign ou poweramc sur mac. Les softs un peu sympa pour te générer le modèle de la base (et inversement) sont pas légions sur notre plateforme. J'ai jamais cherché du côté des plugins Eclipse, y'a peut-être des choses. Après si c'est juste pour faire les dessins, tu peux utiliser OmniGraffle, il fait ça très bien.


----------



## Clarusad (26 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de trouver mySQL workbench, quelqu'un connaît ?


----------



## grumff (26 Novembre 2009)

Clarusad a dit:


> Je viens de trouver mySQL workbench, quelqu'un connaît ?


Je viens d'essayer pour voir, ça a pas l'air mal, bon si tu veux un vrai diagramme avec les cardinalités joliment écrites sur le mcd, c'est peut-être pas le plus joli, et le sql que ça génère, fatalement c'est destiné à du mysql. Même si c'est relativement standard, faut prévoir d'avoir à adapter le code selon la bdd. Mais par contre, pour bosser concrètement avec, il me parait pas ridicule.  Je suis même surpris de jamais être tombé dessus.


----------

